# New register from Middleburg Florida



## blackarrow911 (Dec 2, 2010)

I live in Middleburg Florida and have Archery hunted before, mostly in Del Rio Texas. I was never really excited about archery hunting until this last year when a good area opened to me for Bow only. I dusted off the old Bear compound bow and went out to practice. After about 3 shots I knew it was time to trash it. Over the next 2 months I went through 6 bows. Two Fred Bear (pre 1995), a Golden eagle target bow, A Cabelas hunter extream (1990's bow), and a Martin Gazelle Target bow. The final bow I picked up at a pawn shop for 100 bucks and it is the one I currently am hunting with. 

PSE Infinity XLR
29" Draw
65 lb draw
75% let off
Mossy oak Finish

I removed the overdraw, 36" easton Stabilizer, and Toxonic 3D target sights. I have since added:
Limb Saver Stabilizer
Cobra 5 pin wrapped fiber optic sight 
Trophy Ridge Wisker Biskit 
And changed from my Cheap wal-mart alluminum arrows to Beman ICS 400's with Muzzy 125 gr broadheads

It aint a Mathews Z7 but it is a great ballanced straight flying well built machine. 

And for all those that read all that and are thinking "Wow, theres a life story" I'll add, I Like long walks in the woods, cant stand the movie theater, Flea markets and Pawn shops interest me, and I'm a bit partial to antiques (I drive a 1968 Jeep kaiser and mow with a 1984 torro with a bowtie stearing wheel). If you want any other info, PM me.

Other than that it's good to meet ya'll and see ya in the Forums.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* blackarrow911. Have fun here.


----------



## jeff at fs (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to Archery Talk.

jeff at fs
www.fsdiscountarchery.com


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

